# Gabbie



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's Gabbie! She's a Black Russian Terrier. We have her for a few weeks training--she was in training with her family & was doing well but they didn't have time for the weekly lessons & training homework & she got to be too much for the family (4 kids). She's an interesting dog & showing some protection posssiblity.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

PS--we had to think of something besides grass for our yard--it's too expensive. We used decomposed granite--it's worked out perfectly (see picture). You just rake the stuff & wet it & let it dry--it turns into a semi-hard crust but breaks down when the dogs run & jump around on it. It doesn't blow away or kick up dust. In the picture above was taken almost 2 weeks ago, it's been at least 5 weeks since we wet it down--we're waiting for the rain to come--it poured a few days ago.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue Miller said:


> PS--we had to think of something besides grass for our yard--it's too expensive. We used decomposed granite--it's worked out perfectly (see picture). You just rake the stuff & wet it & let it dry--it turns into a semi-hard crust but breaks down when the dogs run & jump around on it. It doesn't blow away or kick up dust. In the picture above was taken almost 2 weeks ago, it's been at least 5 weeks since we wet it down--we're waiting for the rain to come--it poured a few days ago.


It looks pretty good. Does it track indoors on your shoes?


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> Here's Gabbie! She's a Black Russian Terrier. We have her for a few weeks training--she was in training with her family & was doing well but they didn't have time for the weekly lessons & training homework & she got to be too much for the family (4 kids). She's an interesting dog & showing some protection posssiblity.





Connie Sutherland said:


> It looks pretty good. Does it track indoors on your shoes?


No--this gold color doesn't track in. But there is a red type that does track in because it's made from a softer stone. Gabbie has HUGE paws like a bear & a few tiny pieces get tracked in with her. The other dogs don't bring in anything.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> No--this gold color doesn't track in. But there is a red type that does track in because it's made from a softer stone. Gabbie has HUGE paws like a bear & a few tiny pieces get tracked in with her. The other dogs don't bring in anything.


I've changed my mind about the decomposed granite. After a couple of days of soaking rain, the stupid stuff tracks in with all the dogs & us too. Luckily, it doesn't rain here often. This stuff works in Las Vegas, but it wouldn't be good for any place it rains on a regular basis.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

We have DG at the barn... When it rains, the stuff turns slimy and mucky. It caked into the hooves and on our boots. It is great during the summer and really cuts down on the dust though...

The BRT is very cute. What is she like to work with. The few that I have met are quite snarky.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Jessica Kromer said:


> We have DG at the barn... When it rains, the stuff turns slimy and mucky. It caked into the hooves and on our boots. It is great during the summer and really cuts down on the dust though...
> 
> The BRT is very cute. What is she like to work with. The few that I have met are quite snarky.


Luckily, it only rains a few times a year out here. 

She's pretty nice. I'm conditioning her to the e-collar. I'm going to film her progress when I start using it in a few days & post the videos if anyone is interested. Same goes for my 9-month-old gsd. I'm interested in seeing their different responses.


----------

